# Arequipa Enero 2007 Parte 2 (Cayma Financiero)



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Las zona de Cayma financiera es el nuevo centro de Arequipa.Aqui se concentra la mayor cantidad de oficinas y comercio de la nueva ciudad.El tradicional centro esta siendo remplazado por Cayma que ofrece oficinas y mas modernidad para el comercio de Arequipa.*

*Observaciones*

**Una gran cantidad de edificios residenciales que se construyen en Cayma.
*La avenida Ejercito se a vuelto un caos en hora punta.Muchos negocios nuevos se han abierto desde la apertura del Saga.
*Las sedes de muchas oficinas y bancos se han movido del centro a Cayma.*

*El centro comercial Saga Falabella*


















































*Cayma Financiera*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonita zona, sin cables se vería mejor , no es un "wow" pero sí se ve bien ordenado y limpio, como digo, sin cables se vería mejor, y claro , algunedifico más y un poco más alto, pero en sí se ve bien


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas tomas, se ve bien...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonito el thread Jose Perez, nos estas mostrando como sigue avanzando la Ciudad Blanca, ojala pronto veamos la primera torre de veinte pisos por esos lares, Arriba Arequipa!!


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Bueno, las fotos están muy bonitas, muestran a una ciudad que se está volviendo moderna y eso me gusta. Lo feo es que ya hay muchas combis y cables aéreos a montones, eso hace que se forme una imagen desordenada y caótica. hno: 

Ojalá que a Arequipa no le pase lo que le sucedió a Lima, así que manos a la obra arequipeños, implanten urgentemente su sistema de buses, pero yaaaaa ... Saludos.










:cheers: Esta fotito ya parece San Isidro o Miraflores, bien por la Blanca :banana:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Mostro!!! No conocia este lado de Arequipa. Se esta modernizando, que bueno!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Se ve bien!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

^^ estan cheveres las fotos, vas a hacer una parte 3?


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bacanes las fotos... se ve que Arequipa se moderniza. Por otro lado que bárbara la cantidad de cables aéreos... debería haber una legislación que controle eso (aunque sea una ley municipal).


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Si esa telaraña de cables afea esa parte.. pero por lo demas se ve bien claro le hacen falta algunos edificios mas imponentes pero será con el tiempo ps.. será? weno la av del ejercito es chvr tb


----------



## luis18 (Dec 8, 2006)

holas soy nuevo!, xevers las fotos, algo que escuche que primero se iba a realizar el cableado subterraneo de la zonas que faltan del centro histórico de arequipa :banana: :banana: y de esta zona de cayma ni idea, pero viendo la importancia de esta zona creo que necesita con urgencia un cableado subterraneo. :bash: 

tambien veo que faltan muchos distritos de arequipa que tienen variedad de zonas residenciales q no han visto por aqui como sachaca, jose luis bustamante y rivero, tiabaya, socabaya, etc 

saludos!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Me gusto un monton la zona de Cayma !! Go Arequipa ... GO !


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

gonzalo12345 said:


> ^^ estan cheveres las fotos, vas a hacer una parte 3?


si!!lPondre la 3ra parte pronto.Hay muchas fotos mas.Se viene Mejia y Mollendo,Bustamante y Rivero y Av.Dolores.y se viene Cayma nocturno!!


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

> si!!lPondre la 3ra parte pronto.Hay muchas fotos mas.Se viene Mejia y Mollendo,Bustamante y Rivero y Av.Dolores.y se viene Cayma nocturno!!


uyy esto se va a poner bueno... :cheers:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

el mirador en sachaca es wooow!! tiene unas vistas! jeje el barrio es bien pintoresco y bonito creo q tienen hasta un mini castillo por ahi no se bien...:cheers:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Mostras!! que buenas vacaciones, esperamos las demas fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gusta mucho, los cables son feos, pero por lo menos luce bien bonita y ordenada...y con casi todas las tiendas que encuentras en Lima: Radio Shack, Milano Bags, Kidsmadehere...etc. Espero ver más fotos de Arequipa!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

tambien Hush Puppies abrio en Arequipa.Hay otras tiendas cerca al mall de Saga que venden tommy,Lacoste,Nautica originales.Se encuentran todo tipo de marcas de lentes de sol originales(Rayban,Armani,Nike etc).Hay una tienda de Surf nueva que venden Quicksilver,Roxy,Rip Curl.Podriamos decir que hay variedad en Arequipa.Eso si , todo original,los polos Lacoste costaban 60 dolares.No es barato.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jose Perez said:


> tambien Hush Puppies abrio en Arequipa.Hay otras tiendas cerca al mall de Saga que venden tommy,Lacoste,Nautica originales.Se encuentran todo tipo de marcas de lentes de sol originales(Rayban,Armani,Nike etc).Hay una tienda de Surf nueva que venden Quicksilver,Roxy,Rip Curl.Podriamos decir que hay variedad en Arequipa.Eso si , todo original,los polos Lacoste costaban 60 dolares.No es barato.


Entonces Lacoste podría abrir tiendas en Arequipa. Creo que Arequipa necesita otro mall, por lo visto el Grupo Gloria ya tiene planeado abrir uno. 

Tienes más fotos?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si tengo fotos del distrito de Jose Bustamante y Rivero,Cayma nocturna,y Mejia y Mollendo.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

J Block said:


> *Entonces Lacoste podría abrir tiendas en Arequipa*. Creo que Arequipa necesita otro mall, por lo visto el Grupo Gloria ya tiene planeado abrir uno.
> 
> Tienes más fotos?


creo que una tienda chica si puede abrir,hay tiendas bien caras en la ciudad y segun un familiar si venden.El sector de dinero de la ciudad siempre apuesta por ir de compras al extranjero o Lima.Si abren tiendas de marca creo que no les iria mal.

esta tienda boutique de ellos y ellas vende ropa de marca tambien.Un polo tshirt abercrombie cuesta 90 soles aprox.









aca te muestro otra tienda que vende Lacoste polos,camisas y zapatillas,Nautica,tommy,Polo,Abercrombie jeans.Un poquito de todo.Una mini boutique.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Jose Perez tomaste alguna foto de la nueva tienda BOSCH?, me parece bacan la tiendita, parece una de San Isidro jejeje.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no,donde esta esa tienda?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere, una tienda BOSCH en Arequipa.  BOSCH tiene productos bastante buenos, otro nivel al de tienditas de bajo nivel como Elektra y La Curacao.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Justo a tres o cuatro casas antes de esta tienda.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

ni la vi.jeje esa zona tiene bastantes boutiques nuevos.Lo que me dio gusto es que Estilos le esta haciendo la competencia a Saga.Igual como se hacen Ripley y Saga en Lima.Estilos no se quiere quedar atras,abrio una tienda de electrodomesticos cerca al Saga.Estilos ahora tiene full avisos y propagandas por toda la ciudad,nuevas propagandas en los canales de television arequipeNos.Por algo fue la primera tienda por departamento de la ciudad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jose, todavía está Antojitos frente a la Compañia?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Si no me equivo,si.Pero hay mas de una tienda ,estan en el aeropuerto tambien.Al igual que la Iberica que tiene 6 tiendas en Arequipa y ahora inaguro muchos locales chicos en el mismo Lima.Tienen un stand en el Jockey Plaza,tottus de San Isidro etc.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

La zona de Cayma es bien bonita, cuando fui el año pasado me gustó mucho, buenas fotos!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jose Perez said:


> Si no me equivo,si.Pero hay mas de una tienda ,estan en el aeropuerto tambien.Al igual que la Iberica que tiene 6 tiendas en Arequipa y ahora inaguro muchos locales chicos en el mismo Lima.Tienen un stand en el Jockey Plaza,tottus de San Isidro etc.


Sip, si sabía sobre la expansión de La Ibérica. Pero como Antojitos no hay otro...sus yogurts son deliciosos al igual que, obviamente, sus antojitos...jeje.


----------



## Lucho01 (Oct 26, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> ni la vi.jeje esa zona tiene bastantes boutiques nuevos.Lo que me dio gusto es que Estilos le esta haciendo la competencia a Saga.Igual como se hacen Ripley y Saga en Lima.Estilos no se quiere quedar atras,abrio una tienda de electrodomesticos cerca al Saga.Estilos ahora tiene full avisos y propagandas por toda la ciudad,nuevas propagandas en los canales de television arequipeNos.Por algo fue la primera tienda por departamento de la ciudad.


Así es, algo tambien que noté es que en la tienda de Estilos de artefactos hay más gente comprando, veo más gente salir con sus artefactos que en Sagafalabella


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Carlos_"U" said:


> La zona de Cayma es bien bonita, cuando fui el año pasado me gustó mucho, buenas fotos!!


... y no has tomado fotos ???????????

btw. este es el mejor thread de arequipa que he visto, buen trabajo !


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

No le tomaste un par de fotos al aeropuerto Jose Perez?


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> ... y no has tomado fotos ???????????
> 
> btw. este es el mejor thread de arequipa que he visto, buen trabajo !


No, es que andaba sin mi cámara, x otro lado esa zona es muy comercial, encuentras de todo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelentes tomas...por fa tienes fotos justamente cuando la av. el ejercito (rumbo al centro) se encuentra con la avenida que pasa junto al rio....esa zona es muy buena tienes??????


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, veo que por alla tambien hay sus combis asesinas!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Gracias por tu esfuerzo, José. ¿Tendrás alguna panorámica? ¿O algunas fotos con edificios nuevos?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

esta es la tienda de la que hablaba


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Siempre hay sol en Arequipa?


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: buenas fotos  esa zona se ve bien moderna :| aunk igual que aca en lima los cables la malogran :bash: pero bueh igual se ve bien


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Zonas muy modernas y bonitas de Arequipa


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

CessTenn said:


> Siempre hay sol en Arequipa?


Todo el año excepto en verano.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^ ironias de la vida :lol:


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Excelente thread. Se ve excelente Cayma.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

buenas imagenes


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Es Arequipa la Bella... es uno de los mejores threads de esa maravillosa ciudad que he visto en todo este tiempo en el foro.

Bravazo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Está bien esa zona Cayam, aunque los edificios nuevos no me gustan, deberían construir edificios de oficinas modernos, aunque sean chatos.


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Buenas fotos de Arequipa José, ojalá y tengas más fotos para mostrar.


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Felicidades, y que AQP mejore cada vez más.


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

el cableado siempre es una molestia, me imagino que nadie se imaginaba que cayma creceria tanto, las nuevas urbanizaciones todas tienen cableado subterraneo y poco a pcoco el centro lo tendra.

muy buen thread, felicitaciones


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## lergean (May 12, 2005)

*Arequipa Sobrestimada OMG!*

No me gusta Arequipa en lo particular, me parece una ciudad muy aburrida, y retrasada, algun dia llegaran a ser una ciudad algo moderna y casi avanzada como Lima, alta mucho por hacer, y no es bueno que se engañen, diciendo "MALL o CENTRO FINANCIERO" cuando no lo son, ni se asemejan a ello;

*El disque MALL de Saga Falabella, no es un MALL realmente ni siquiera un POWER CENTER, es simplemente una tienda por departamentos con Fast Food y algunas tiendaitas (stands), asi como Saga Falabella de San Isidro.

Ahora lo de CENTRO FINANCIERO, no veo ni 2 edificios medianos de oficinas juntos, como para llamar a esa Zona Centro Financiero, en realidad es una zona Comercial y nada más.*
:banana: 

Celebro los cambios y que parte de la modernidad llegue a ciudades del Perú, espero que sigan las inversiones, y felicito a Arequipa por que a mi parecer va en el rumbo correcto.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ :wtf:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

xDD le van a borrar el comentario... pero tiene razon en ciertos puntos, nuestras provincias tan mataditas aun pero si quizas en el rumbo correcto


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Arequipa es aburrida,pero la ciudad es una ciudad turistica y tranquila,por eso muchos la escojen para descanzar y admirar sus paisajes.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Se ve bonita la ciudad, pero para ser una ciudad con cerca de millon de habitantes todavía le falta mucho para ser considerada una ciudad moderna.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

JUANCHO said:


> Se ve bonita la ciudad, pero para ser una ciudad con cerca de millon de habitantes todavía le falta mucho para ser considerada una ciudad moderna.


Quieres decir que una ciudad sólo puede ser moderna con edificios altos? con un Skyline, con más malls y supermercados? :lol:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos y que moderna y ordenada se ve la ciudad blanca. felicitaciones:applause: :applause:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Arequipa aburrida?????*

Hola Jose Perez ... El que Arequipa sea una ciudad tranquila no siginifica que sea aburrida. Es cierto que seria bueno que existieran mayor numero de sitios para entretenimiento ... pero la vida nocturna no es aburrida si sabes donde ir y con buena compañia.

*Arequipa Ciudad Tranquila .. SI ... Aburrida .. Para Nada.*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^Nos vemos en el Forum!! 
:dance:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

lergean said:


> No me gusta Arequipa en lo particular, me parece una ciudad muy aburrida, y retrasada, algun dia llegaran a ser una ciudad algo moderna y casi avanzada como Lima, alta mucho por hacer, y no es bueno que se engañen, diciendo "MALL o CENTRO FINANCIERO" cuando no lo son, ni se asemejan a ello;
> 
> *El disque MALL de Saga Falabella, no es un MALL realmente ni siquiera un POWER CENTER, es simplemente una tienda por departamentos con Fast Food y algunas tiendaitas (stands), asi como Saga Falabella de San Isidro.
> 
> ...


Vaya que perseverancia ah!! Lo lamento, en el 2005 fue Renzo, ahora soy yo.

El foro se reserva el derecho.

Salute


----------

